# r.i.p little butter



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

well some of you might of seen my post about rehoming my baby butter to someone because i couldnt get it to eat. i want to thank sami and mason for trying for me i really appreciate all your help. unfortunately she died today  also thanks to H for offering to help.
im feeling abit bad cause i should of got help sooner id only had it about 4 weeks at most and it just went downhill so fast. im shocked at how quick it happened. im annoyed with whoever sold it to my friend it obviously wasnt feeding when she brought it.

r.i.p baby xxxx


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry to hear that rip


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*sorry..*

gutted for you...


----------



## helenaz0 (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry for your loss hun. 
But you tried your best and that what counts.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks for the kind words everyone x


----------



## l1zardchick (Aug 12, 2006)

really sorry hun r.i.p little one xxxx


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks hun xx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Rip.my Heart Goes Out To You

Sorry For Your Loss


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

R.I.P Little Butter  I'm so sorry Kelly she didn't make it xx


----------



## xKatyMx (Feb 9, 2008)

Rip Little Butter xxx


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

thanks everyone. means alot


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

r.i.p butter

sounds like she was a little fighter


----------

